# error replace battery grip hu!



## coolpix (Jun 12, 2014)

Was shooting a wedding last week when all of a sudden i got a battery error, saying it did not recognize the battery, I was using a canon grip that came with my 5DMKIII and two canon batteries, my hart fell to the floor, OMG what the hell, turned it off and on again it worked a few shots later the same again this kept on happening for a few minutes then it said replace battery grip, that was it no more photos.

Fortunately i had a second shooter and a back up 7D. 

When i got back to the car it dissembled the camera removed the batteries and put in some hahnel batteries, it worked fine for the rest of the wedding and a model shoot so with another wedding tomorrow fingers crossed it wont conk out on me again.

Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 12, 2014)

coolpix said:


> Was shooting a wedding last week when all of a sudden i got a battery error, saying it did not recognize the battery, I was using a canon grip that came with my 5DMKIII and two canon batteries, my hart fell to the floor, OMG what the hell, turned it off and on again it worked a few shots later the same again this kept on happening for a few minutes then it said replace battery grip, that was it no more photos.
> 
> Fortunately i had a second shooter and a back up 7D.
> 
> ...


Welcome to CR, sorry to hear about your issue. My 60D grip did this to me intermittently and luckily it was under warranty. I sent it in and they said that they found a wire in the (brand new) grip that hadn't been connected. That fixed it. If it fails like that again, try removing the grip and see if one battery or the other is the issue. Sometimes it's the battery, but oftentimes it's the grip.


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 15, 2014)

I've seen similar issues caused by a 6D's grip not quite making perfect contact with the body. If you haven't already, try partially unscrewing the grip and screwing it back in.


----------

